# Chicken Glam



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, those are some gorgeous birds. Fascinating to see the variation in shape, color and even how they stand on their feet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that link! The very first picture is a white crested polish roo. The guy who owns the nursery yard where I buy my chicken feed has chickens including a white crested polish roo that I adore. I keep telling him that if that boy disappears it means I took him (which of course I can't keep a roo, but I also would probably never catch that boy since his birds are almost always free ranging in the yard and are much more wary/less tame than my girls as a result. I am not at all sure what many of the others are, but the pics are wonderful.

And yeah what is it about those of us who have both poodles and chickens. There are a bunch of us here and I have a couple of local friends with poodles and chickens too.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Those are beautiful birds! Love how the photographer caught the sheen of the feathers!


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Cat-walks for chickens! Puts a whole new dimension on Milan.

BTW, check out the first chicken in the Instagram set of photos. One of the comments says: "looks like squirrel". I looked closer and .... sure enough, looks like a squirrel with those puffy cheeks.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

These are great Bevvie - you find the coolest things! All beautiful chickens and the photographers do a great job of capturing them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Beautiful chickens and stunning photography! A few, I would never guess were chickens!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - glamorous chickens. Awesome photography. Thanks for the post.


----------

